# Möller EPC 334



## Anonymous (31 August 2003)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wie man bei der EPC 334 die Hex Adresse von 200 auf 300 oder 500 umstellt? Benötige die 200 für eine andere Karte..

Vielen Dank im vorraus

Dirk


----------

